# Fish sitting on bottom



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok so the title was just to catch your attention.

I currently have (4) 2-3" RBPs in a 55 tank. When the lights are on they all just sit on the bottom of my tank not moving at all. The only time I see them swim anywhere is when I get up a walk up to the tank. They are extremely skittish, which I know is normal. When I turn the lights completely out they all swim around and pretty much hang out about the mid of the tank. They swim a little more but the thing that I like is that they are not on the bottom they seem a little more active at least.

I know that the logical answer seems easy "Hey dummie just leave the lights off" But there are 2 reasons why I dont want to have to do this.

1.) They are still really skittish when I leave the lights off, so I've been leaving them on to try to get them used to me. I've had them for about 1 month now. Am I being paranoid?

2.) At christmas Im moving them into a 125g tank that I would like to keep with Lots of live plants, but if they are used to the no light situation they will freak out when I put them in the lighted tank, wont they.

The reason that I post this is because they are still pretty young and I would like to train them the way that I want them to be. So will they eventually just get used to the light and start swimming around again. Or should I leave them off for awhile longer and when they get older start putting more light on the tank? Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

put the lights on a timer so they come on and go off at the same time everyday. eventually they will get used to the routine. its no uncommon for them to sit still while the lights on, but eventually they will get used to it. just give them time.


----------



## EASTBAYAREA (Dec 31, 2005)

^^^get a timer, they will get used to the tank, All p's are skittish.. have patience.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone I'll go buy a timer tomorrow. Thank you again.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

x2........pretty normal behavior man......how much decore do you have in the tank?


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Normally yes at some stage when they are juveniles, they are extra skittish. Usually this begins to show after a couple of weeks from buying them.
The timer may help them adapt a bit easier. One thing that also helps is, if your light fixture has two power cords, to use different timing for lights on and off for part of the lights. This way not all the lights come on and off at the same time.

And as been said, a lot of plants do help them feel more comfortable.

Harry


----------

